
Ask HN: How could I further improve my open source sideproject - fairpx
For about a year now, I&#x27;ve been running www.logodust.com on the side, open sourcing unused logo designs to hackers, student and those that are testing their ideas. Looking for ways to improve it, add more value and build a better product. What do you think is missing?
======
fairpx
For simplicity sake: [http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com)

~~~
brudgers
One simple improvement would be to arrange the logos in a grid rather than a
continuous list. It would make visual search faster.

Stating the license at the top of the page would clarify the value
proposition. Stating the cost of an exclusive license would also make the
value proposition clearer.

While it is great that the project has appeared on Product Hunt, it adds very
little to the value proposition. Putting it at the top is likely to be noise
when a user is searching for a logo.

Good luck.

